

Show HN : Org-Mode parsing in Javascript (project stalled) - subtenante
https://github.com/subtenante/orgjs/

======
subtenante
Hi HN.

I worked on this project last year and have stopped for 6 months now. I'd like
some input from the community to know if the project is interesting to others
than me.

I was in the process of rewriting the rendering part to make it closer to a
CSS approach (having selectors to apply a given template to the matching
nodes), but that was a bit too difficult for me at the time, so I hit the
pause button to go meditate. The attempts to use Jison for the selector
language appear in the 'cleanup' branch, folder 'etc'. Not very convincing but
I'm still trying to find the best way to do that part.

